# Base Post Location



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all, boy am I feeling stupid right now,

I am using red and white wires for feeders and bus on the upper level, and green and black for feeders and bus on the lower level of my new layout. 

I have about 100 sections of track all wired with feeders, and about 50 feet of track already installed, glued down, on my new layout.

Today I was installing insulating pins for a talking station and I realized I have the colored wires that I intend to use for the hot feed on the outside rail, and the black/white which I plan to use for the base post on the inside rail.

Does anyone see any problem with using the inside rail as the base rail? 

If there is a good reason to keep the base rail on the outside I can just switch the colors and keep going, but why does the base rail need to be the outside rail?

Thank you in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You're fine.. Just remember which rail is base.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The beauty of AC is that it doesn't matter which one you chose to be the base. Just remember which it is when you add more feeders and accessories that use it.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys,
That is the way I was leaning, just wanted some input from the pro's! 

I am glad I figured it out when I did, because I had to put the insulating pins on the inside rail for my 793 station. I also soldered a white wire to the rail for connection to the station. This lets me hook it up without the need for the 707 track clip.

Thank you again,
Aflyer


----------

